# Fell asleep, woke up with 56 tattoos



## Willa (Jun 16, 2009)

Teen suing tattoo artist for £8,500 after she asked for three stars on her face... and ended up with 56 | Mail Online

You know what?
I don't believe that girl!

I say she totally wanted all these stars, but realized once done that it was freaky and she made a mistake and now is suing for her mistake...

What's your opinion on this?

How can you sleep while being tatooed on your face??? 
I don't get it


----------



## Lapis (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

How do you sleep getting a tat on your face? it's so painful in those areas!!
Silly girl, she probably did ask for them and now figured out what a bad idea that was


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

I'd be interested in seeing what her paperwork says.  I know here when I got my last tattoo, the papers I signed showed EXACTLY what I was getting, EXACTLY where I was getting it, how big, etc. 

Wrecking Balm Tattoo Removal System | Remove your tattoo without a laser! is supposed to be INSANE as far as how well it works.


And finally, I could sleep through a tattoo.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

I don't believe her either. How could you possibly fall asleep -

A) Getting a tattoo.
B) In the company of a perfect stranger.

Franctured French/ English or not, I'm sure three and fifty-six sound very different in both. She most likely realised how stupid it looked as soon as she got home and decided it would be better if any anger from her parents was directed towards the tattoo artist - not herself.

This reminds me of the film, Tattoo.


----------



## looovemac (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

I had the same thing in my mind,YOU CAN'T BE SLEEPING WHILE GETTING A TATOO specially on your face!!! Common!!! BS


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

look at her belt.

she's lying, based on her belt alone LOL


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

I would LOVE to see the paperwork that she signed, because tattoo places make damn sure that the order is correct so that they aren't liable. Yeah, 3 and 56 sound very different, it is "trois" (twa) and "cinquante-six" (sane-quant sis). I would not be shocked if there was alcohol or drugs in her system when this happened. She won't win the lawsuit unless there was something seriously effed up about the paperwork.


----------



## Willa (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I'd be interested in seeing what her paperwork says.  I know here when I got my last tattoo, the papers I signed showed EXACTLY what I was getting, EXACTLY where I was getting it, how big, etc. 

Wrecking Balm Tattoo Removal System | Remove your tattoo without a laser! is supposed to be INSANE as far as how well it works.


And finally, I could sleep through a tattoo._

 
As I never had a tatoo, I didnt know you had a paperwork to sign!!!
Yeah, she's lying, for sure!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_look at her belt.

she's lying, based on her belt alone LOL_

 






 You're so funny, everytime I read you


----------



## SuSana (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Wrecking Balm Tattoo Removal System | Remove your tattoo without a laser! is supposed to be INSANE as far as how well it works._

 
I'd been wondering if this stuff really worked.  Do you know anyone irl that has used it?


----------



## looovemac (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

Wondering how the "tattooist" understood stars and not 3!!! if she had to draw a star i'm sure she wrote 3 next to it. lolol


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I'd been wondering if this stuff really worked.  Do you know anyone irl that has used it?_

 
My friend's getting some t o remove a tat that went bad on her leg. I'll let you know.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

LMFAO that girl's an idiot. ...and for the record, you CAN fall asleep while getting a tattoo...I've got plenty (27, I think....), and have fallen asleep during quite a few of them...especially my back, which most people complain and say is painful. Bull. It all depends on the individual person. 
Either way...I don't believe her...and I hope the tattoo artist gets to punch her in the face...right after she gets that crap lasered off. HA!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

I don't believe her story for a sec.....Out of 7 tats ....I wish I could have slept for 5 minutes thru just one of them....

All that happened is she got home and parents were furious, friends were laughing.... so lets make up a lie so it sounds like this was not what i asked for.....Not to mention...you are NOT getting one stamp more than you pay for....


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

You know what...I think she wanted to look like Kat Von D, and was pissed when she realized she's not at hot as Kat. Mmmm...sorry girl...not everyone can pull off facial tattoos...and unless you're in the industry, or have a job that REALLY doesn't care, you shouldn't be tattooing your face anyway.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

And...as much as I love tats...I would never tattoo my face....and if i was going to I would have at least had them done on others parts of my body first to test how my skin would react to the ink.....So BS


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_As I never had a tatoo, I didnt know you had a paperwork to sign!!!



_

 
Paperwork to sign.....Copy of picture ID...and with my guy, Rex (such a tattoo name)he sketches it out before it even touches your body and you have to sign off on the sketch.


----------



## Willa (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_LMFAO that girl's an idiot. ...*and for the record, you CAN fall asleep while getting a tattoo...I've got plenty (27, I think....), and have fallen asleep during quite a few of them*...especially my back, which most people complain and say is painful. Bull. It all depends on the individual person. 
Either way...I don't believe her...and I hope the tattoo artist gets to punch her in the face...right after she gets that crap lasered off. HA!_

 
Ok, I didnt know really since I never had one


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Paperwork to sign.....Copy of picture ID...and with my guy, Rex (such a tattoo name)he sketches it out before it even touches your body and you have to sign off on the sketch._

 
Wow... I wonder how she'll get out of that one


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*






  Right.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

My friend showed me this and noticed that the stars were tattooed in the shape of a three. So, perhaps the tattoo artist misunderstood her.
She said "*I want three stars*" and he heard "*stars in a three".*

But all of you're theories could be correct, too. :S

As for sleeping through tattoos on your face, this girl must have been on something real strong!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

That may be the case...But trust me you can feel every star that is being tattooed...every single one....and surely she could feel them being inked on her nose, cheek, eye, forehead, chin, jaw, ear ...unless she couldn't count to 3


----------



## cazgh (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

I remember being young and daft and thank god I never did anything as permanent as that.  And to regret it so soon after doing it - I kinda feel sorry for her she has to live with this for the rest of her life.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

Wrecking balm, as far as i have heard doesn't work very well. And ive done a lot a research considering I'm in the process of getting Laser Removal treatment. Also, i dont know if i would want to use any creams that break down ink. I duno what else it woul do to me. 

Not all places make you sign paperwork. Some just give you a consent saying that you are of age and  agree to being tattooed. Obviously not all contracts are the same. 

The place i went to didn't make me sign a contract (and it wasn't some hole in the wall sketchy place, i had been tattooed there before and pierced there) I just didn't do enough research with the artist i chose, and didn't listen to my gut feeling telling me to go somewhere else. I have spent about 1000$ and about a year removing it, and probably have another year to go. It is extremely painful, but you have to deal with it and i have accepted my share of the responsibility that goes along with it. Looking back, there were a fair few things i could have done to prevent this, but i ignored them. It sucks, but it's life. My tattoo looks a lot better than it originally did, and i will be able to fix it up and get something nice out of it in the end. But for now it's a learning experience. And i consider it karma for all the awful things i have done in my life!
I actually really look forward to my removal sessions! I have one coming up next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay! And the article gives false information about scaring. I have not had any at all. Obviously some people will (if they're prone) or don't follow healing care, but a lot of people don't have any. 

If this girl really is lying (and i dont want to flat out say she is, speaking from someone that had an artist that didnt listen, or seem to care) she should just buck up. Yes, i know its a horrible feeling to have something perm. on you that you hate. I get it. It feel likes your life is ruined. But with removal she can get rid of it. Suing isnt going to help anyone.


----------



## yodagirl (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_ And finally, I could sleep through a tattoo._

 
I nearly did fall asleep getting the one on my upper back...felt sooo good, like someone was scratching my back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_look at her belt.

she's lying, based on her belt alone LOL_

 
LMAO!


----------



## Iris (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

I (Iris' husband) have eight tattoos myself, one of which I suffered through two hours in a chair for, and sleep was the last thing on my mind for even the least painful one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sounds like a case of buyer's remorse; she looked in the mirror when it was all said and done and panicked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And just like most everyone else on the thread, I also had to sign a release form for my work.


----------



## Tahti (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

All I can think of is that she must have been out of her mind on some kind of drug. That tattoo is VILE also. 
Having never had a tattoo, I wouldn't know about pain levels et cetera... I know my friend dozed when she was getting her back piece done, but on your FACE?! Right next to your eyes and ears? Vibrating through your skull/jaw? No f*ing way!

Stupid girl for even going and asking for a tattoo on her face in the first place, IMO. If you're fully into body mods, fair enough, but she just looks like an average everyday person... 

Also, I don't have a clue what the artist was thinking, I reckon there's fault on both sides. Every single one of the tattoo artists I know will not tattoo necks/hands, and I think if you asked them to tattoo your face they'd just laugh at you. He can't have possibly thought that she'd actually WANT something like that?! 

That tattoo, or rather the idea of a facial tattoo, will now haunt my nightmares. I bet you tomorrow I'll wake up screaming after dreaming I got a piece of pie or a lampshade tattooed on my face or something.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

I find that it didn't hurt at all getting a tattoo done.  While I didn't fall asleep I can certainly see how it would be possible to fall asleep getting it done.  I had mine done right on a bone, supposedly one of the most painful spots, and it just sort of tickled I guess I would say.  Not painful at all.

Having said that I also don't believe her story for a bit.  First I had to sign a contract.  Then the artist did a mock-up of the picture and placed it on me so I could see exactly what it would look like first.  Only after all the was agreed upon do they actually start the work.  I mean even if they didn't do the mock-up how hard is it for her to draw a star and hold up 3 fingers???

Not to mention the fact that the price for 3 and 56 are certainly VERY different.  Tats are not all that cheap!  

Definitely buyers remorse...it looks terrible!


----------



## miss sha (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

Total BS, that girl is lying through her teeth. Even if there is a language barrier, there are sooo many ways she could have communicated exactly what she wanted--like a PICTURE maybe? Ugh.

Definitely a case of her thinking she had an awesome idea, then realizing how wrong she was when everyone started laughing in her face. It sucks that she's stuck with something that vile on her face, but it's jacked up that she's trying to blame someone else for her stupidity.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

^^ Exactly...3 stars takes ohhh 30 mins ...Did she not wonder why in the hell she was on the table for 2-3 hours ...Oh but she was sleep....I guess the other people in the shop were quiet as church mice ....My guys blasts rap music the whole time...so funny....he is this white guy that looks like a hard rocker/ biker...so I asked him if he was playing rap just for me ...he was like nope this is all me...and he knew every damn word to every song...I on the other hand know No rap...lol


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

Shes full of lies!

That story isnt believable for a second.

She obviously doesn't have the highest IQ and only realized AFTER how messed up it was.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

she was probably high as hell/drunk if she didnt feel that. what a moron.

quote from the article:
"Jules Clocher, a Belgian psychologist, said: 'The trauma this girl must be feeling is indescribable.  She feels like a circus freak - and no wonder, because she looks like one."

i forget the whole world isnt pc. ahhhhh, so refreshing.


----------



## miss sha (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

^^ I'm sorry, I lol'ed big time.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

Ive never had a tattoo on my face, but depending on where it is, I could sleep through one too. The one on the back of my neck didnt hurt at all, neither did the one on my hand that bad.

I didnt click the link, but I doubt she'll win. I dont know of any tattoo shop or artist that would screw with someone like that. You have to sign a form, and the artist signs it and it says where you are getting tattooed and what ur getting done.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

LoL she looks ridiculous

Weird enough this makes me want to get another tattoo so bad.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ You have to sign a form, and the artist signs it and it says where you are getting tattooed and what ur getting done._

 
Not saying she's not lying, but again, not every shop has the same rules. A lot of places don;t use forms. And not all forms concern what the tattoo will look like or where it will be. No form was mentioned in the Article. Had she filled something out stating 3 stars, im sure it would be mentioned. 

i know for 2 couple of my tattoos i have never had to fill anything out.


----------



## hrockstar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

she's an idiot.
I doubt anyone "sleeps" that deeply to not know the diff between "near my left eye" and "my whole dang face" 
With or without assistance...if she was on something that would aid in passing/blacking out how would she have communicated anything in any language other than slur-drool-and-babbleish?  (most tattoo artists that i know of won't work on anyone under the influence...at least alcohol since it thins the blood)
someone said they felt sorry for her....she wasn't kidnapped and tattooed just a dumb girl that made dumb choices....*her* choices.

two words: personal responsibility!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

HA! If she really didn't ask for it, then I am Donald Duck!


----------



## Willa (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_HA! If she really didn't ask for it, then I am Donald Duck!_

 

Kwak!


----------



## EleanorDanger (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

As much as I think she's a liar, the tattooist should have used his own common sense. No tattooist I know would EVER tattoo someones face/hands if they don't alreay have many tattoos and have thought about the design long and hard (where I used to work we sometimes wouldn't even tattoo wrists/necks if the person was barely over 18 and has no other tattoos). 
For a tattooist your reputation is the most important thing you have, you don't want people walking around with a horrid tattoo telling people YOU did it. The fact he tattooed that monstrosity in the first place (regardless of if she wanted it) tells me I'd never even consider him for a tattoo.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EleanorDanger* 

 
_As much as I think she's a liar, the tattooist should have used his own common sense. No tattooist I know would EVER tattoo someones face/hands if they don't alreay have many tattoos and have thought about the design long and hard (where I used to work we sometimes wouldn't even tattoo wrists/necks if the person was barely over 18 and has no other tattoos). 
For a tattooist your reputation is the most important thing you have, you don't want people walking around with a horrid tattoo telling people YOU did it. The fact he tattooed that monstrosity in the first place (regardless of if she wanted it) tells me I'd never even consider him for a tattoo._

 
This brings up the exact point I was just going to mention...no tattoo artist worth his salt is even going to entertain the idea of tattooing your face if you're not heavily tattooed (and running out of room!) to begin with. I'm decently covered in them myself, and aside from the fact that I'd never get my face tattooed...I know damn well that none of the artists I go to would DARE go near my face with a tattoo machine unless I seriously had nowhere else to put it...and even then, they'd try and talk me out of it. And like PP mentioned, most places with reputable artists won't tattoo your hands/wrists/neck unless you've got a good amount of ink on you anyway. 
So as much as I think the girl is lying through her teeth, and is just upset because she realized AFTER the fact, that she's an idiot...the tattooist is partially to blame for getting himself in the situation in the first place. He never should have agreed to tattoo that girl's face. No way...no how. Hell, there were piercings I wouldn't do on people if they didn't already have a couple...it's the responsibility of the tattoo artist/piercer to make sure the client is informed, and has really thought about their decision, as well as considered the possible repercussions. 
If you modify your body in some way that's going to be noticeable (ie. NOT a belly ring, or a playboy bunny on your hip, etc), you have to be prepared for the fact that people will stare and also judge you (whether it be positively or negatively) based on what they see. If you can't handle people making assumptions about you, or whispering amongst themselves about the fact that "all those tattoos make her look trampy", then DON'T do it. 
Ok...I'm done...LOL sorry.


----------



## Tahti (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Felt asleep, woke up with 56 tatoos*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EleanorDanger* 

 
_As much as I think she's a liar, the tattooist should have used his own common sense. No tattooist I know would EVER tattoo someones face/hands if they don't alreay have many tattoos and have thought about the design long and hard (where I used to work we sometimes wouldn't even tattoo wrists/necks if the person was barely over 18 and has no other tattoos). 
For a tattooist your reputation is the most important thing you have, you don't want people walking around with a horrid tattoo telling people YOU did it. The fact he tattooed that monstrosity in the first place (regardless of if she wanted it) tells me I'd never even consider him for a tattoo._

 
EXACTLY. What on earth was he thinking?! I'd say his reputation is going to be pretty messed up after this... 
Fair enough if the girl had actually into been into extreme body mods, like the tattooist himself (who likes kind of scary to me ;/ no offense to anyone, but I like modification in moderation!) but she just looks so completely normal. Either he was high, she was high, or she has amazing powers or convincing and manipulation.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 17, 2009)

Uhhh if you're not Mike Tyson or an incarcerated gang member, why you gotta tat your face anyways?!?!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Uhhh if you're not Mike Tyson or an incarcerated gang member, why you gotta tat your face anyways?!?!_

 
A lot of people in the industry do...and a lot of the time it's lack of room anywhere else... LOL One of my guys has half his face tattooed...and the other half is pretty much the only blank skin he's got left...hehe


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 17, 2009)

I am pretty sure many years ago there were not many tat shops that made you sign forms...But due to constant complaints I doubt that there are many legitimate shops that do not make you sign forms in this day and age. The article only tells her side of the story so of course it is not going to bring up anything that helps the tattoo artist in the article. As with everything...there are three sides to every story....her side, the tattoo artist's side and then the truth.  But for anyone to be foolish enough to think this girl did not know she was getting more than 3 tats inked on her face while she was laying there for all that time...is probably as crazy as she is and they should not be going to a tat shop without supervision.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 17, 2009)

Every shop I've ever been to makes you sign a waiver, and clearly states what tattoo(s) you're getting, and the placement...that way, if some situation like this comes up, their butts are covered. Ohhhh to be a fly on the wall when that girl walked into the tattoo shop and told the guy what she wanted...


----------



## frocher (Jun 17, 2009)

.......


----------



## _Ella_ (Jun 17, 2009)

Don´t forget this happened in Belgium and over here we don´t have this `I don´t like this - sue him! `mentality. I´m pretty sure that a lot of places here in Europe do not require forms to be filled in.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 17, 2009)

Seriously...I want to know what happened to personal responsibility?  Why is everything bad that happens to someone always someone else's fault?

- I spilled hot coffee on myself so let's sue McDonald's.
- I'm fat so let's sue the fast food chains that did it to me.
- I got stupid looking tattoos so let's sue the tattoo shop.

I mean really...how about taking some responsibility for your own actions?  If you are over 18 you can go to war, get married and make your own decisions in life.  I would have some sypathy if we were dealing with a minor (that would be a whole different story) but we are dealing with someone who is supposed to be an adult.

- If you spilled hot coffee on yourself it's your own damn fault you got burned.  Maybe you should try iced coffee?

- If you're fat because you eat too much fast food then it's your own damn fault your fat; try laying off the fast food!

- If you got a stupid looking tattoo then again it's your own damn fault and maybe you should put some thought into things before you do them.  Specially things that you know are supposed to be permanent.

I mean come on...Personal Responsibility!!!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 17, 2009)

Ella, you make a good point, there...but I think this has prompted him to require people to start at  least signing off on what they want.
You know...here's the other thing I don't get...if she really only wanted 3 stars...how would she have TIME to fall asleep??? It would take maybe 20 minutes max to tattoo 3 small stars. Um...unless she's narcoleptic, I highly doubt she could've fallen asleep during those 3 stars.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 17, 2009)

Exactly...and I am sure it does not matter where you live...people file lawsuits everyday ...some rightful and some just out to get money.

A f'n moran would know the difference between getting needled for 3 stars than 56........Please


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 17, 2009)

Hot...


----------



## MissResha (Jun 17, 2009)

i just showed this to folks at my job and they're still laughing about it. haha.


----------



## Brie (Jun 18, 2009)

Some people are just idiots.  Seriously!!!

I don't believe her one little bit. You could easily fall asleep, but  I doubt it with that kind of tattoo, I mean on her face and if she had asked for only three she would have had to fall asleep pretty damn fast!!!

I agree that she probably said the 50 something, then thought 'oh noes daddy wont like this' so I'll just lie. 

No tattooist is going to potentially ruin their career over something like this.

Not to forget the fact that how "embarrassed" she keeps saying she is??? yeah i don't think so she wouldn't be talking to the media so much if she couldn't 'show her face in public" like she claims.


Even ignoring all that, who gets face tattoo's in the first place when you are that young too!?!?!?


----------



## bellovesmac (Jun 19, 2009)

she is obviously lying


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 19, 2009)

this girl is full of crap!  you can't fall asleep during a tattoo!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 19, 2009)

^^ Yes you can. I have. However, it's unlikely that she'd fall asleep while getting her FACE tattooed. ...and like I said before, if she asked for 3 stars, she wouldn't have had TIME to fall asleep. She's an idiot.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

I doubt that anyone could fall asleep with 56 tattoos being done on their face....back, yes, stomach, yes...But your face ....doubtful...I am sure that is what the poster was saying....How do you even keep your head that still ....NOT


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 19, 2009)

of course i think she's lying.. but i really do believe that she did not sign anything. i think that was mentioned in the article?
either way, she has to be lying. i do fault the guy a tiny bit for not talking her outta this. but it was her decision.
i only have three small tats. i am getting a fourth this summer, still not too big. mine are small and barely noticable, however i have a heart on my upper back that i hate. i had it touched up once and it's better but still not to my liking. but either way i chose this heart, i decided on it and i am living with it (i actually forget its there most of the time, no biggie).


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I doubt that anyone could fall asleep with 56 tattoos being done on their face....back, yes, stomach, yes...But your face ....doubtful...I am sure that is what the poster was saying....How do you even keep your head that still ....NOT_

 
Haha...I freak out and back away when I start seeing anything come near my face that buzzes. I'm crazy allergic to bees...no way I could get a tattoo on my face, I'd run away screaming before they even got close to my skin. LOL Besides...wouldn't it just rattle the crap out of your head? It feels strange enough using those vibrating scrubby face things...but a tattoo machine??? Eek!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 19, 2009)

okay, the tattoo artist's face almost made me vomit....


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_okay, the tattoo artist's face almost made me vomit....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMFAO was it the tattoos or stretched holes?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_LMFAO was it the tattoos or stretched holes?_

 
 the stretched holes! the rings in the lips! just...... ewwwwwww! can you imagine what he looks like when he takes all that shit out??


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 19, 2009)

^^ Not pretty. I've seen people with mods like that...and I've seen them without the jewelry in. *shudder*


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 19, 2009)

omg!!! i can only imagine.........


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_Haha...I freak out and back away when I start seeing anything come near my face that buzzes. I'm crazy allergic to bees...no way I could get a tattoo on my face, I'd run away screaming before they even got close to my skin. LOL Besides...wouldn't it just rattle the crap out of your head? It feels strange enough using those vibrating scrubby face things...but a tattoo machine??? Eek!_

 
I know I told Rex they need to come up with a tattoo gun like the dentist have now that is quiet ....my dentist has the silent drill and I tell you it was the noise that freaked me out I have determined because now it doesn't phase me at all....That buzzing puts me in freak mode


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

Seriously....How could anyone not trust everything that comes out of his mouth.....Wow...he must have a serious tolerance for pain and not eating...Is that a trachea ....lol


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Seriously....How could anyone not trust everything that comes out of his mouth.....Wow...he must have a serious tolerance for pain and not eating...Is that a trachea ....lol_

 
Not to mention a tolerance for ridicule and stares...I'm sure he gets lots of those.


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 20, 2009)

so apparently, the tattoo artist is helping the girl pay to get the tattoos removed 

Rouslan Toumaniantz, tattooist who inked star girl Kimberley Vlaminck | Herald Sun


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 20, 2009)

she's just mad bcuz she thought ppl would like it, and got bashed b her bf and family for it, now she wants to sue.
I don't understand why people want to sue these days for every little thing, thats right up there with the easy women who sue the men they had sex with bcuz the man doesn't want to pursue a relationship, or the person who walks across the street when they dont have a light, then sues the driver and the city for a million dollars for pain n suffering, when they don't even have a broken leg
smh


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Seriously....How could anyone not trust everything that comes out of his mouth.....Wow...he must have a serious tolerance for pain and not eating...Is that a trachea ....lol




_

 
with all those tattoos n piercings, he needs to invest in some contacts lol.
I wear glasses too, but the specs aren't flowing with the tats


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Seriously....How could anyone not trust everything that comes out of his mouth.....Wow...he must have a serious tolerance for pain and not eating...Is that a trachea ....lol




_

 

tish STOP IT!! i SWEAR i'm about to puke all over this monitor!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 20, 2009)

she's lucky he's agreed to pay for half.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_she's lucky she's agreed to pay for half._

 
It's much more generous than he should be, with all the name smearing she's doing. It basically just shows you that he's one of the honest, good tattoo artists who seems to be in the industry because they love the art, and enjoy the work, not because they want to make a quick buck. There's entirely too many of those out there...and I want to beat them all with sticks...or throw a Mad Bee or two at their heads. Those bitches can be pretty heavy with a metal mag tube in em...not to mention the scary sound that makes you think you're being attacked by...well...bees.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 22, 2009)

Although Possible, I highly doubt someone could fall asleep while getting tattoos on their nose like that ! She is full of shit, she probably went home, her dad got pissed and she was like "well ... well.. I only asked for 3!! but I fell asleep and woke up with 56" 

LIES.


----------



## frocher (Jun 22, 2009)

........


----------



## metal_romantic (Jun 23, 2009)

WHY didn't she just get him (or a friend- they're just stars!) to draw them on with pen and give it a 'test drive' before getting it done in permanent ink?
I know it's not possible for most tatts but for a simple facial design, it would be easy and would have saved all the drama!

Plus, if I was getting my face tattooed by someone with a face full of tatts, I would be OVERemphasising my point that I only wanted 3 SMALL stars and ask it to be stencilled first rather than freehand so I could see the stencil on my skin.

But I'm not her.... *shrugs*


----------



## kittykit (Jun 23, 2009)

I LOLed when I saw the title. I don't someone can fall asleep while having a tattoo done! 

That tattooist freaks me out.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_WHY didn't she just get him (or a friend- they're just stars!) to draw them on with pen and give it a 'test drive' before getting it done in permanent ink?
I know it's not possible for most tatts but for a simple facial design, it would be easy and would have saved all the drama!

Plus, if I was getting my face tattooed by someone with a face full of tatts, I would be OVERemphasising my point that I only wanted 3 SMALL stars and ask it to be stencilled first rather than freehand so I could see the stencil on my skin.

But I'm not her.... *shrugs*_

 
She didn't get someone to draw them on first because she's an idiot. She wanted 56 stars, and that's what she got. 

LOL I don't think you'd need to worry about overemphasizing the fact that you only wanted 3 small stars, even if the artist had a face full of tattoos...most artists realize that unless you're in the industry, or have some kind of job that allows you to be very free in your appearance, that you're not going to want a HUGE ridiculous tribal design on your face...hehe. ...and whether the stars were stenciled on her face, or drawn free-hand, she would've known how many stars were going on her face. Not every artist uses a stencil for EVERY tattoo, very simple ones (or ones they've done a million times) can be drawn free-hand with a ballpoint pen or a sharpie...either way, they're going to be on the skin for placement purposes BEFORE an artist starts tattooing. 

Again...this girl (not you, Metal!!!) is an idiot. ...and a liar. ...and an idiot. Oh...did I mention she's an IDIOT?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_She didn't get someone to draw them on first because she's an idiot. *She wanted 56 stars, and that's what she got*. 
_

 









that dumbass knew she wanted that shit


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 23, 2009)

i don't know if anyone saw it. this may be posted in here but i don't feel like going through these pages looking for it.

anywho, the bitch lied (as if we didn't know this)
Teenager Kimberley Vlaminck who had 56 stars tattoed on her face finally comes clean | Mail Online


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 23, 2009)

mm... attractive...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 23, 2009)

Maybe the stars are supposed to represent her _shining personality_.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jun 24, 2009)

looks like some kind of..disease...


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't believe anyone would want that...God, this whole story just goes to show how thick some people are!


----------



## VIC MAC (Jun 24, 2009)

IF she really didn't ask for 56 stars on her face........10.000 £ is ridiculos! If it was me, and I was right.......no amount of money could reppair that damage. So in my opinion - she is admitting her own  mistake, by only wanting 10.000£.....


----------



## VIC MAC (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Maybe the stars are supposed to represent her shining personality._

 

*LLLLLOOOOOOOLLLLLL*


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VIC MAC* 

 
_IF she really didn't ask for 56 stars on her face........10.000 £ is ridiculos! If it was me, and I was right.......no amount of money could reppair that damage. So in my opinion - she is admitting her own  mistake, by only wanting 10.000£....._

 
Exactly...asking only for the cost of laser removal is ridiculous. Anyone who ACTUALLY got their face effed up by a tattoo artist would ask for laser removal costs PLUS pain and suffering. 

Either way...she finally told the truth, and it's like I said from the beginning...she wanted those damn stars, but when daddy got angry, she blamed the tattoo artist. HA! Now I hope she gets in trouble for defamation of character, slander, or something like that. Did she make a police report? Maybe she can get arrested for making a false police report...I bet they'll love her shining personality in jail...mauahahahahaha.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 29, 2009)

Yup, she came out saying she asked for the 56 tattoos and then her father and boyfriend were pissed.

Also, surely she would have noticed the stencils??


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 29, 2009)

what a troubled child


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 30, 2009)

Troubled child nothin...idiot child is more like it.


----------



## frocher (Jul 2, 2009)

......


----------

